# won't start, gives errors



## Assassin7 (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## bsduck (Oct 6, 2021)

What's your hardware? Is the correct video driver installed and loaded?
How do you start Xorg?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2021)

Please post the whole thing, not a picture taken from an editor only showing a couple of lines.

You can do this easily from the command line: `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999`. Then post that URL here.


----------



## Argentum (Oct 6, 2021)

Assassin7 said:


>


Seems that you have an Xorg config file and different devices. Remove the config file /etc/X11/xorg.conf


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 6, 2021)

Assassin7 said:


>



Looks like there is no gpu driver installed.


----------



## sidetone (Oct 6, 2021)

Searching on the forums, especially how-tos would have solved this.


----------



## Assassin7 (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm going to try re-installing.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2021)

Why? This isn't Windows you know, where you have to reinstall the whole thing when you mess it up.


----------



## Keltir (Oct 6, 2021)

Assassin7 said:


> I'm going to try re-installing.


Try to use words to describe the issue. Was it loading successfully before? Have you tried to install drivers for you GPU? There is guidelines here https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics


----------



## Assassin7 (Oct 6, 2021)

I installed drm-kmod but I didn't add that line to rc.conf, I'll try it.


----------



## mer (Oct 6, 2021)

are you in the video group, are the correct klds loaded, what is your graphics hardware.

If you want people to help you, you have to post information that makes sense.
If everyone has to ask questions to get you to provide the information, people start to not help.
You've basically told us "car won't start" and won't provide any details to help diagnose why it won't start.
SirDice in #3 has pretty much told the minimum we need to help.
The output of:
kldstat

would also help, plus tell us what hardware (Intel i915, nvidia, amd, etc)


----------



## Assassin7 (Oct 6, 2021)

sorry, it was just confusing.
I followed the steps in https://community.kde.org/FreeBSD/Setup this time and when I entered sysrc sddm_enable="YES" && service sddm start it started.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 6, 2021)

mer said:


> … the video group …



As far as I can tell, non-membership would not cause the pictured symptom. 



grahamperrin said:


> I see wrongness in package messages …


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 7, 2021)

grahamperrin said:


> As far as I can tell, non-membership would not cause the pictured symptom.



If the user is not in higher permissions groups it can causes such a symptom.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 7, 2021)

Thank you,



Alexander88207 said:


> If the user is not in higher permissions groups it can causes such a symptom.



– can you tell, in which situations?

A non-privileged user, after using SDDM to log in to KDE Plasma:




Incidentally, it's possible for a non-privileged user to perform a shutdown(8) _without_ being an operator:




```
% ls -hl /sbin/shutdown
-r-sr-xr--  2 root  operator    15K  3 Oct 20:57 /sbin/shutdown
% uname -KU
1400034 1400034
% freebsd-version -kru
14.0-CURRENT
14.0-CURRENT
14.0-CURRENT
% grep sddm /etc/group
sddm:*:219:
%
```

Reproducible on FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p4.

A feature of KDE Plasma? I wonder …


```
% pkg provides ksmserver-logout-greeter
Name    : plasma5-plasma-workspace-5.22.5
Desc    : Plasma5 Plasma workspace
Repo    : FreeBSD
Filename: usr/local/lib/libexec/ksmserver-logout-greeter
%
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 7, 2021)

Assassin7 said:


> won't start, …





Assassin7 said:


> … followed the steps in https://community.kde.org/FreeBSD/Setup … started.



Thanks for the feedback. 

Assassin7 you can add the _Solved_ prefix.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 8, 2021)

This is only valid for access to real graphic cards.

If a user is not in a video group or higher then his X/Wayland sessions are not accelerated.

`glxinfo | grep "OpenGL"`

Shows llvmpipe then.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 8, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> … If a user is not in a video group or higher then his X/Wayland sessions are not accelerated. …



Thanks, that's the (wording) bug that I intend to report (unless you'd like to): <https://forums.FreeBSD.org/threads/82148/post-534211>


----------

